# SOLVED: snd-hda-intel on G45 chipsets

## SDNick484

Has anyone had success getting some sound from a G45 based mobo with the Intel HD Audio hardware?  The board I'm particularly having trouble with is an Intel DG45ID, and I can't seem to figure out why I'm not getting any audio from my speakers.

My kernel is compiled with alsa properly (to the best of my knowledge), and OSS is disabled (with the exception of alsa emulation) :

```

# zgrep SND /proc/config.gz  | grep -v \#

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO=m

```

I see the following hardware:

```

# aplay -l

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****

card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: STAC92xx Analog [STAC92xx Analog]

  Subdevices: 0/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: STAC92xx Digital [STAC92xx Digital]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

# cat /proc/asound/cards 

 0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel

                      HDA Intel at 0xfb220000 irq 22

```

This is on a 2.6.26-tuxonice kernel with ALSA driver 1.0.16.  I've raised the volume on everything, and I know the hardware works as the machine dual boots to Windows.

I've tried passing a model option through modprobe, but what I've used thus far (options snd-hda-intel model=6stack-digout index=0) doesn't seem to work.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.Last edited by SDNick484 on Sat Sep 20, 2008 7:56 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## szczerb

I have a i965 based Lenovo N200. I had to do the following to get the sound (also HDA) working:

```
szczerb@nomad ~ $ cat /etc/modprobe.d/sound 

alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel

alias sound-slot-0 snd-hda-intel

options snd-hda-intel model="lenovo"
```

```
CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y
```

The snd-hda-intel has to be a module for the above options to be applied (as far as I know...).

----------

## SDNick484

 *szczerb wrote:*   

> I have a i965 based Lenovo N200. I had to do the following to get the sound (also HDA) working:
> 
> ```
> szczerb@nomad ~ $ cat /etc/modprobe.d/sound 
> 
> ...

 

Thanks for the suggestion, I gave it a try, but still no luck.  I'm fairly confident my HDA modules are correct:

```

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y 

```

The STAC92xx chips seem to be made by Sigmatel, so I'm fairly confident.  I tried those modprode.d/sound entries (and ran update-modules), but no go....

----------

## ZeuZ_NG

Just for the record, did you run alsaconf?

Because if the module is loaded, and the hardware is proved, there should be the problem.

Perhaps the output of dmesg can give you some info, please, post the output of dmesg after removing the module (rmmod snd_hda_intel) and modprobing it again (modprobe snd_hda_intel) there we can see if there's a module problem.

And by the way, if you did run alsaconf, remember to add alsasound to the startup.

----------

## SDNick484

 *ZeuZ_NG wrote:*   

> Just for the record, did you run alsaconf?
> 
> Because if the module is loaded, and the hardware is proved, there should be the problem.
> 
> Perhaps the output of dmesg can give you some info, please, post the output of dmesg after removing the module (rmmod snd_hda_intel) and modprobing it again (modprobe snd_hda_intel) there we can see if there's a module problem.
> ...

 

Good question, yes I did run it.  Every time I run alsaconf, stop and start aalsasound, or rmmod & modprobe my snd-hda-intel, I hear the speakers quickly pop.  Yes, alsasound is in my boot run level.

After alsasound, I see the following modules:

```

snd_pcm_oss            38368  0 

snd_mixer_oss          14784  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_dummy           2756  0 

snd_seq_oss            30144  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      7104  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                49712  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          7052  3 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_hda_intel         153736  1 

snd_pcm                74436  2 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel

snd_timer              20872  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          8584  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

snd_hwdep               7172  1 snd_hda_intel

snd                    53220  11 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_hwdep

soundcore               6944  1 snd

```

EDIT:

I just tried rmmoding and modprobing snd-intel-hda and have made some progress.  When I do the following:

```

# rmmod snd_hda_intel 

# modprobe snd-hda-intel model=6stack-digout 

```

Im able to get sound by setting the volume in gnome-sound.  I'm going to try saving it via /etc/init.d/alsasound save and am rebooting with fingers crossed...

----------

## SDNick484

Well it looks like it has to do with how I was setting the model.  Anyways, my audio is all set now (using all the settings above), so thanks to everyone who helped!

----------

## BonesToo

Interesting.  I have DG45FC with G45 chipset and kernel 2.6.26-r1.  With the in kernel alsa drivers I was able to get analog stereo sound working but not the spdif digital output.  I'm not familiar with your board, are you getting sound from your optical/spdif output (if you have it at all) with that model setting? 

I had to use alsa driver 1.0.18rc3 directly from alsa website in order to get my spdif output to work.

----------

